# Rejuvenating a Jiggs field in South Texas



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Good day to all. I am looking to get a 12 acre Jiggs patch that we just purchased into production for small squares. This is located in the coastal bend of Texas, Wharton County specifically. The previous owner had sprigged it 7 or 8 years ago, but by not fertilizing and spraying, had let it get pretty run down in the last few years.

I have been given two different lines of advice on how to go about improving this field. 

One neighbor says to hit it with a dose of roundup while the Jiggs is still dormant this spring. He says it will stunt the Jiggs but not kill it, and will take care of the weeds, then fertilize heavy and let the Jiggs out grow everything else. If I go this route, what kind of application rate would you apply, and when?

Another farmer says wait and use Grazon P+D later in the spring. If so, any advice on application rates and time? Thanks in advance!


----------



## eberlej (Oct 20, 2009)

I think they’re both right. We spray round up in late Feb while the grass is still dormant to mainly kill winter grass. We also add some Grazon for broadleaf weeds. Or you can add the Broadleaf weed killer to the fertilizer when you fertilize.
You will probably need to spray RU somewhat earlier since you’re in the coastal region which is usually a good month ahead of the grass on the Edwards Plateau. An option to spraying RU is burning. You likely have a prescribed burn assn in the area that you can join and they usually help with personnel and equipment.


----------

